# Newly hatched chick not doing well.



## RetiredNP (Mar 1, 2017)

Good morning. 2 or 3 days ago we had 5 chicks hatch that are doing well following momma around. We had 4 hens being broody at the same time and these 5 chicks belong to two of them. I can't tell which ones are which . yesterday I found a 6th one in a corner of the coop. One of the momma hens kept pecking it knocking her over. The poor little thing kept trying to join the rest but wasn't being allowed. She was very weak and I wasn't sure she was going to make it so I took her inside my house and set up a large box with a heater and chick food and water. At first I had to hold her cupped in my hand to warm her up. I was able to get her to drink a few drops of water but have not been able to get her to eat. I have her under a heat lamp and the temp in the box is 100°F. I got up every 2 hrs last night to check on her expecting her not to make it but this morning she is moving around a bit better and is peeping like crazy until she exhausts herself. I could cry for her. I'm pretty new at this and don't know what to do to help her survive. I've given her drops of water and tried to feed her chick starter or even a little wet cat food ( read it somewhere to try that) . although she is better now than when I brought her in the house yesterday I'm worried that unless I can get her to eat something she won't make it. Any suggestions would be very helpful. Thank you.


----------



## RetiredNP (Mar 1, 2017)

What do you mean I need 3 posts? I'm confused. Did I post this incorrectly?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Three posts to do what? It's beginning to sound like we need to let the technical people we've got issues.

Try making a mash of her chick feed. If it still won't eat that, add more water and use that to give her water. There might be the issue that it's not quite ready to eat yet. They're usually good without food and water for the first three days after hatching. 

You might also have to bring in one of the other chicks to keep it company. And if the one hen keeps going after them she might have to be located away from the chicks.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

Yeah looks like the computer crazies are at it again.

First, 100 degrees is way too hot, bring it down to 90 and then follow Robin's directions, she's right on.

Stay in touch with us, let us know what is happening as often as you can, we will be waiting for updates and ready with advice.


----------

